# Logitech infrarot receiver und handy?



## Reset (19. Januar 2002)

also moin erst ma.
hab die logitech optical wireless maus. dessen reveiver is an dem usb port angeschlossen. hab mir nun gedacht, da ich weder infrarot am pc hab noch nen 200 mark teures kabel kaufen will, ob man nicht den inrarot anschluss des handys über dieses reveiver der maus benutzen kann. hab bis jetzt leider noch nichts darüber gefunden, also falls mir jemand helfen kann wer ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## nils11 (31. Januar 2002)

*geht nicht...*

diese idee kannst du dir ausm kopf schlagen, da es definitiv nicht geht.
denn die signale, oder die auswertung jener, sidn völlig unterschiedlich.

kauf dir am besten ein extra-kabel. denn eine andere möglichkeit sehe ich momentan nicht.


----------

